# La Aroma de Cuba Monarch - New Blend Cigar Review - stop complaining



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

People are complaining since they got bought out, but I feel this blend is just as good as it used to be. Maybe its not the same, but it has some ...

Read the full review here: La Aroma de Cuba Monarch - New Blend Cigar Review - stop complaining


----------

